# UNION AEROTEX Water Based Textile Ink, your opinion?



## tdh646 (Jan 28, 2009)

Can someone please tell me what they think of UNION AEROTEX Water Based Textile Ink? Is it true it doesn't need to be cured? How does it withstand washings? I'm trying to find a better water based paint than the Enviroline I have been using which is great but rubs off a little during the first wash.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Arguably, you are already using the best water based ink available; Enviroline is Matsui ink.

Aerotex is a little more difficult to work with due to the catalyst that has to be added to the ink. Catalyst has to be precisely measured and once mixed has a very short shelf life. 

Tell us how you are curing the Matsui inks; time, temperature and heat method. Cured correctly, the ink will not rub off in the wash.


----------



## tdh646 (Jan 28, 2009)

splathead said:


> Arguably, you are already using the best water based ink available; Enviroline is Matsui ink.
> 
> Aerotex is a little more difficult to work with due to the catalyst that has to be added to the ink. Catalyst has to be precisely measured and once mixed has a very short shelf life.
> 
> Tell us how you are curing the Matsui inks; time, temperature and heat method. Cured correctly, the ink will not rub off in the wash.


Hi Joe,

I posted a picture just now here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t85841.html

I'm curing with my gas oven at 360 for 2-3 minutes, sometimes doing it 2-3 times. It gets pretty hot, almost ready to burn so I'm assuming it's more than cured. I think it might be the canvas I am printing on. I don't think it holds the ink well. Take a look at the picture and tell me what you think. Thanks again for the help!

T


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Are you sure the canvas is cotton and not poly? Matsui does not work on poly. If it is cotton, is it coated?

2. When you say gas oven, do you mean a cooking oven? Water based inks really need air flow to cure properly. Try baking, er curing one with a heat gun instead and see if you still have the same issue.


----------



## tdh646 (Jan 28, 2009)

splathead said:


> 1. Are you sure the canvas is cotton and not poly? Matsui does not work on poly. If it is cotton, is it coated?
> 
> 2. When you say gas oven, do you mean a cooking oven? Water based inks really need air flow to cure properly. Try baking, er curing one with a heat gun instead and see if you still have the same issue.



It's 100% cotton, I burned a piece and it ashes instead of melting. I don't think it's coated, I prewashed it prior to printing and it soaks up water. 

Yes, a cooking oven, there is a fan inside that does suck some air out. When I "bake it", ink rises from the ink and it's pretty hot for a couple of minutes. 

I think it's just the nature of the fabric. I'm going to try other fabrics and inks to see what happens.


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

You more than likely don't have enough air flow. Do what was suggested with the hot air gun and be sure and report back for others that may have the same issue.


----------



## tdh646 (Jan 28, 2009)

tdigital said:


> You more than likely don't have enough air flow. Do what was suggested with the hot air gun and be sure and report back for others that may have the same issue.


THanks, will do, but can you explain why I need air flow? I mean the ink is hot and steaming, wouldn't this suffice?


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

tdh646 said:


> THanks, will do, but can you explain why I need air flow? I mean the ink is hot and steaming, wouldn't this suffice?


You need to move the air so more of the uncured waterbased ink can also evaporate. Its the same as being in the shower with all the windows and doors closed. A sauna.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Trying to revive an old thread here. Can you cure the shirt with your heat press and not have to use the additive? Please anyone with a an opinion on this ink please let me know!!!! How does it hold up and is it easy to use?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

leisure said:


> Trying to revive an old thread here. Can you cure the shirt with your heat press and not have to use the additive? Please anyone with a an opinion on this ink please let me know!!!! How does it hold up and is it easy to use?


Not with Aerotex. You need the catalyst regardless.

Try their Unidye inks. They don't require additive, and can just air cure over time it you want. Or, you could use your heat press to speed up the process. I would let the shirts air dry for a day or so before you press.


----------



## snackdaddy185 (May 17, 2008)

You can cure aerotex without a catalyst, but it still needs heat for the print to last. I have cured with a heat press with no problems after the garment has been washed. Hope it helps.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

What is the catalyst that you refer to? Is it the fixer?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

snackdaddy185 said:


> You can cure aerotex without a catalyst, but it still needs heat for the print to last.


Not according to Union:


Union's Website said:


> Union Ink considers it essential that Catalyst be added to obtain wash fastness, regardless of whether the prints are air dried or conveyor dried.


----------



## Genocide (Apr 1, 2010)

Sir where can i buy union aerotex water based inks here in the philippines? 
and how much?


----------



## snackdaddy185 (May 17, 2008)

Here is an email I got from a union ink representative.

"Mr. Marinas,

Thank you very much for your inquiry regarding our products. To answer your question in short, yes our Aerotex can be used without catalyst. However to obtain maximum wash fastness you must allow the ink to reach 320°f for approx 90 seconds. If you were to air dry or heat cure at a lower temperature the printed garment should not be washed for a minimum of 72 hrs. However, to obtain maximum durability and wash fastness we always prefer either the use of the ATEX/UNDY-9120 or high temperature cure as described above."


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Genocide said:


> Sir where can i buy union aerotex water based inks here in the philippines?
> and how much?


Search the directory for Union Ink Philippines. I am not sure if they carry that product line though because they seem to be pushing some peruvian brand.



splathead said:


> Not according to Union:





snackdaddy185 said:


> Here is an email I got from a union ink representative.
> 
> "Mr. Marinas,
> 
> ...yes our Aerotex can be used without catalyst. However to obtain maximum wash fastness you must allow the ink to reach 320°f for approx 90 seconds...to obtain maximum durability and wash fastness we always prefer either the use of the ATEX/UNDY-9120 or high temperature cure as described above."


Sometimes the product literature or website says something (maybe to be legally safe) and the dealer or the representative says another thing. I sometimes wonder if these contradictory statements are base on actual findings or simply to increase sales.


----------

